# [B]Siemens SIMATIC S7-SCL V5.3



## brainless (14 März 2007)

Moin!

1x *6ES7811-1CC05-0YA5 SIMATIC S7, S7-SCL V5.3* FLOATING LICENSE FUER 1 USER E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), AB STEP 7 V5.3 WIN2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7 *675,- + MwSt.*

*CD, FD, CoL, wegen Umstieg auf PRO: 120,- inkl. Versand*


----------



## jabba (14 März 2007)

brainless schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 1x *6ES7811-1CC05-0YA5 SIMATIC S7, S7-SCL V5.3* FLOATING LICENSE FUER 1 USER E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF FD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), AB STEP 7 V5.3 WIN2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7 *675,- + MwSt.*
> 
> *CD, FD, CoL, wegen Umstieg auf PRO: 120,- inkl. Versand*


 
Mit Rechnung, Mwst usw??

Aber schon mal Ínteresse
Lizenz auf der Diskette vorhanden ?


----------



## brainless (14 März 2007)

Original-Rechnung ist leider nicht vorhanden, nur das:





License Key ist auf Diskette:





Thomas


----------



## jabba (15 März 2007)

Schick mir mal Deine Daten per PN
geht soweit in Ordnung


----------



## jabba (23 März 2007)

Vielen Dank,

hat alles super geklappt, Paket ist angekommen !


----------

